# How many people out there will go watch New Moon this weekend?



## UchihaBlossom (Nov 18, 2009)

As the title says,How many of you all will be going to watch the second part of the Twilight Saga?

I'll be there on Friday afternoon with my best friend.


----------



## Lord Yu (Nov 18, 2009)

It's best not to encourage the studios or Stephanie Meyer anymore.


----------



## ChocoKitty ♥ (Nov 18, 2009)

It'll be EPIC!

*Spoiler*: __ 



. . . fail.


----------



## EJ (Nov 18, 2009)

Nope. I don't think the movie will completely suck, but I would only go out and see this one if I go out with my friends.

 Vegetarian vampires though? C'mon now.


----------



## Koi (Nov 18, 2009)

Fuck that shit.

I'm still so pissed that last year Twilight came out on my birthday, and this year it comes out on the day before, ugh.

I do hope they at least keep in the part when Eddie disables Bella's car so that she can't see her friends.  True love right there!


----------



## UchihaBlossom (Nov 18, 2009)

well now.


I for one didn't enjoy the first movie as much as the book,it was a decent movie considering the low budget. New Moon looks pretty good to me but oh well.

I like the fact that it has a different concept.


----------



## Kaki (Nov 18, 2009)

Not to watch, but to parade through with the Blade crew and techno boom box.


----------



## kyochi (Nov 18, 2009)

I'm not going. 

...unless my friends force me to. I pretty much do anything for them..


----------



## Y (Nov 18, 2009)

I think I'd rather be a character in Bleach than go to the New Moon movie. Ya, I don't want to fuggin go


----------



## Vanity (Nov 18, 2009)

I don't really care. I don't either like or hate Twilight....I mostly just ignore it.

I did see the first film, that's all....might see the 2nd one if I get bored enough and out of curiousity. :/


----------



## Soldier (Nov 18, 2009)

I'll go!
Completely covered in glitter and eating my celery.


----------



## Mider T (Nov 18, 2009)

I think I'll just pour acid on dollar bills, a much more creative way to waste money.  Besides, it's more entertaining.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Nov 18, 2009)

I want to watch a GOOD vampire movie. I hate this vampire romance shit...what happened to the vampire hunters?


----------



## Y (Nov 18, 2009)

Seto Kaiba said:


> I want to watch a GOOD vampire movie. I hate this vampire romance shit...*what happened to the vampire hunters?*



They got fed up with the faggotry


----------



## Dillinger (Nov 18, 2009)

I'll pass.

I miss the days of vampires like Blade.


----------



## Krory (Nov 18, 2009)

No.

I will now proceed to neg everyone that shows any indication of liking Twilight, or going to see this movie.


----------



## Dillinger (Nov 19, 2009)




----------



## Kage (Nov 19, 2009)

i haven't seen a movie in the theater for over a year. starting up again with this would probably convince me to never go back to the theater in my lifetime.


----------



## Masaki (Nov 19, 2009)

I think I'll sneak in without paying and take a dump in the theater.


----------



## Mintaka (Nov 19, 2009)

I think I'll just burn down that section of the theatre.  The blight that is twilight must be cleansed......with fire.


----------



## Elias (Nov 19, 2009)

I'm not.

A few of my friends are going to the midnight opening....


----------



## RAGING BONER (Nov 19, 2009)

been waiting all year for this one


----------



## Serp (Nov 19, 2009)

Personally I hate the faggy vampires, but I hear they have werewolves in this one, and thats kinda my thing. But I fear to see how bad they fuck up werewolves 
Either way this girl I kno wants to go so I decided I would take her, but only to the 18+ showings, a greatly reduced amount of screaming fangirls.

But its ok, I just bought (Yes bought, I needed to own this physically) Blade II and have watched it 3 times so far to brace myself.


----------



## Banhammer (Nov 19, 2009)

Serp said:


> Personally I hate the faggy vampires, but I hear they have werewolves in this one, and thats kinda my thing. But I fear to see how bad they fuck up werewolves
> Either way this girl I kno wants to go so I decided I would take her, but only to the 18+ showings, a greatly reduced amount of screaming fangirls.
> 
> But its ok, I just bought (Yes bought, I needed to own this physically) Blade II and have watched it 3 times so far to brace myself.



the same way hevampires are gody two shoes methaphor for mormons the werewolves are the methaor for the savage rude umn native americans and they do is hurt themselves so bella can get the atention of her boo
And the evil vampires? Catholics.



It's exactly the same damn thing as last movie. And ten per cent of all author royalties still go to fight gay marriage


----------



## Yasha (Nov 19, 2009)

I already booked 7 tickets for my family.


----------



## Vault (Nov 19, 2009)

Too bad this forum only represents the 0.001% of the people who actually hate it  Its going to sell alot of tickets 

And me no im not going to watch it, i can spend my money on much better things  I will wait for a DVDrip though


----------



## Roy (Nov 19, 2009)

lol              .


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Nov 19, 2009)

I won't see it this weekend but I will see it


----------



## Vault (Nov 19, 2009)

As i would expect from you


----------



## Jon Snow (Nov 19, 2009)

FUUUUUUUUUUUCK NO

I'd rather eat my own shit, shit it out, and eat it again before I watch this movie

I'd rather put my dick in an ant hill

I'd rather be in the ring with Muhammed Ali for 1 hour without break

I'd rather rape a 5 year old

I'd rather destroy my Playstation

I'd rather commit suicide

Keep these horrible sparkling gay vampires from Twatlight THE FUCK AWAY FROM HERE


----------



## Vault (Nov 19, 2009)

> I'd rather destroy my Playstation



Whoa whoa there, think what you just said before typing it yeah  

A bit too extreme even for you there


----------



## Jon Snow (Nov 19, 2009)

My hatred for this shit is extreme. There is nothing to be afraid about.


----------



## Vault (Nov 19, 2009)

No way  Destroying your triple is the LAST thing you would do  We all know that


----------



## Jon Snow (Nov 19, 2009)

But I will never watch this movie, so why is there a problem?


----------



## Vault (Nov 19, 2009)

But if you had to chose between your triple or this you would watch this


----------



## Jon Snow (Nov 19, 2009)

Fucking dilemma patty


----------



## Vault (Nov 19, 2009)

But the triple will always come out on top  Always


----------



## Serp (Nov 19, 2009)

Banhammer said:


> the same way hevampires are gody two shoes methaphor for mormons the werewolves are the methaor for the savage rude umn native americans and they do is hurt themselves so bella can get the atention of her boo
> And the evil vampires? Catholics.
> 
> 
> ...



Oh I know about all the metaphors which makes it less likely to capture me, I just wanna see me some big fucking wolves fighting ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) ass vampires.


----------



## Bushin (Nov 19, 2009)

No. Never.
I think if I gouge out my own eyes with a spoon, it might be less painful than watching that piece of sacrilegious horse crap.


----------



## Chee (Nov 19, 2009)

Fuck no. I'll watch the unintentionally funny scenes when they are put up on youtube. Not paying for that shit.


----------



## PlayStation (Nov 19, 2009)

I'm not going, for sure.



Jon Snow said:


> I'd rather rape a 5 year old


who wouldn't?


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Nov 19, 2009)

Vault said:


> As i would expect from you



Not my fault I have good taste.


----------



## Banhammer (Nov 19, 2009)

If by good you mean flamboyant homosexual.
Remember to squeal everytime a penis walks in the room

I know I will


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 19, 2009)

Nope, the only film left that I'll watch in cinema this year is avatar and nothing else.

Can someone explain why all of them have their shirts off? The film looks like a high budget porno.

So I watched clips of new Moon on Yuotube, wtf is with the acting?


----------



## UchihaBlossom (Nov 19, 2009)

you guys are funny.


----------



## Kairi (Nov 19, 2009)

I won't. The only thing that looks so much as interesting about the movie is the guy who played Sharkboy and Lavagirl, but that's not enough to make me want to see it. I didn't even like the first movie.

What I will go see, however, is Princess and The Frog. Looks gangstah.


----------



## Vault (Nov 19, 2009)

Sasuke_Bateman said:


> Not my fault I have good taste.



You are more hit or miss when it comes to this


----------



## Adonis (Nov 19, 2009)

I'd rather be gangraped by a gaggle of silverbacked apes on camera.


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Nov 19, 2009)

Vault said:


> You are more hit or miss when it comes to this


I never miss


----------



## Graham Aker (Nov 19, 2009)

I will if it's with hawt wimminz and they treat me and we have sexy time afterwards.


----------



## Y (Nov 19, 2009)

Takumi said:


> who wouldn't?


----------



## Stalin (Nov 19, 2009)

You do realize this is a very anti-twilight website?


----------



## RAGING BONER (Nov 19, 2009)

this is gonna be one of the best movie series of the past 2-3 decades.

I can't wait, I already borrowed my moms red lipstick and some blush powder so i can cosplay edward


----------



## Silo (Nov 19, 2009)

I'm gonna go see it because my sister wants me too.
I don't really have an opinion of it...
But I am sick of the hype over it.


----------



## Banhammer (Nov 19, 2009)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HGd9qAfpZio&feature=sub[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## UchihaBlossom (Nov 19, 2009)

The Cheat said:


> You do realize this is a very anti-twilight website?



I'm starting to.


----------



## Banhammer (Nov 19, 2009)

honnestly I rather sodomize a pine tree


----------



## Mowgli Uchiha (Nov 19, 2009)

wow, i think everyonw except 4 members hate twilight. what an odd coincidence...

i personally, am going saturday.


----------



## kyochi (Nov 19, 2009)

Hmm.


----------



## MartialHorror (Nov 19, 2009)

I probably will..........................*sigh*


----------



## R00t_Decision (Nov 19, 2009)

I'm going right after the premier, I have c4 and trip wire waiting for the girls when they leave or I might pull off the scene from Inglorius Bastards.


----------



## darkangelcel (Nov 19, 2009)

Not this weekend, i'll go next week ^^
I hope is good...

I really liked the books when i read them, they were nice (not the best writing ever but whatever), exciting, entertaining and different.
I hated the first movie.... but it was mainly because i hated the cast... 
But i really hope this one turns out ok because New Moon was my favorite book when i read them


----------



## Tomato Sauce (Nov 19, 2009)

Didn't watch the first, and definitely not watching the second 
I like my sanity.


----------



## Mar Azul (Nov 19, 2009)

I slipped into a coma while watching the first film, so no thanks.


----------



## Nae'blis (Nov 20, 2009)

I am . If I wasn't such a push over I could have avoided it. But definitely I'm not paying


----------



## Renreg (Nov 20, 2009)

I'm going, my friend is making me. 
However, I do want to watch it out of curiosity.


----------



## Vault (Nov 20, 2009)

People stop lying and say friends this friends that, im sure some of you enjoyed the first one so its morbid curiosity.

I admit i watched the first movie thinking it was going to be this massive piece of crap because i knew nothing of twilight except the fact it was hated by the masses and had sparkling vampires (lol)


----------



## Narcissus (Nov 20, 2009)

No.

I made the mistake of thinking people were over-exaggerating about how bad Twilight is and went to see the first movie last year. I had to read a good book afterwards just to get the raging stupidity out of my head.

The fact that there are actually people willing to support such garbage baffles me to this day. Shitty dialogue, crappy story, and bad acting.

Never again will I see any more of this mind numbing drivel.


----------



## Evilene (Nov 20, 2009)

Nope! I rather shove nails into my eyeballs. Ok not that extreme, but you get the picture.


----------



## Vault (Nov 20, 2009)

All of you are getting the DVDrip


----------



## The Boss (Nov 20, 2009)

Thank god no one is dragging me to see this.


----------



## Misha-San (Nov 20, 2009)

Meh if it comes online I'll probably watch it. I was so excited for the first one and I was so disappointed that I stop fangirling over it.


----------



## Talon. (Nov 20, 2009)

New Moon. Fuck that shit.
Neg me all you want but the whole twilight series needs to go die.


----------



## Supa Swag (Nov 20, 2009)

lulz, this shit is about to break The Dark Knight's opening day record.

Twilight's success is truly one of the most baffling things I've ever seen.


----------



## Liebgotts (Nov 21, 2009)

Shit, I'm not. I suffered enough through the first Twilight movie, I don't want to relive that experience ever again. 

If I hear one more girl at my school fangasming about a shirtless Jacob, I might just break.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Nov 21, 2009)

...man, tough crowd. i'll be watching this probably tomorrow or sunday, i love the twilight series, mainly cuz i love all vampire stories/movies no matter what.


----------



## vegeta91z (Nov 21, 2009)

This is the worst first fad of the 21st century.


----------



## Ciupy (Nov 21, 2009)

I won't watch it due to its sheer stupidity.

The fact that a series that promotes female dependence and a goodwill attitude towards stalking is even allowed to leave the printing presses baffles me..

Nevermind the fact that the writing and characters and plot while were at it is just so crappy it makes soap operas look like Shakespeare!

But it will make a gazillion dollars or euros or whatever your prefered coin is because not only tweens will go see it but women in their 30's and 40's who are nostalgic about their younger days and wished they could have met a perfect guy and lived happily ever after like Bella "Speshul Snowflake" Swan does instead of their ordinary husbands and boyfriends who scratch their balls and go with their friends to drink beer and have a good time instead of massaging their feet and watching them while they sleep..

And don't even go with a girl to this movie (like I did to the first one) because you will inevitably be compared to Edward and we all know that we are not Edward and thank God for that and I felt offended that I was compared to him and I called her a cow..

Fuck this series..

I only have seething hatred for it..

Fuck..


----------



## Liebgotts (Nov 21, 2009)

^This sums up my thoughts about the series..


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Nov 21, 2009)

People here who are moaning and groaning about _Twilight _the movie need to really go see some _really _bad movies. And I don't mean B Movies I mean shit like _The Darkness_ where nothing makes sense or fucking _Stealth_. 

_Twilight _was mediocre at worse. Not great but its nowhere near as bad as you guys act like it is. It's not like its fucking _Baby Geniuses_.


----------



## Ciupy (Nov 21, 2009)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> People here who are moaning and groaning about _Twilight _the movie need to really go see some _really _bad movies. And I don't mean B Movies I mean shit like _The Darkness_ where nothing makes sense or fucking _Stealth_.
> 
> _Twilight _was mediocre at worse. Not great but its nowhere near as bad as you guys act like it is. It's not like its fucking _Baby Geniuses_.



Why the fuck did you have to remind me of Baby Geniuses, a movie I had buried in my "Bad memories I want to forget daddy" place? 


And the other ones at least have some remote redeeming quality about them,either by being so bad they become good or by the fact that you can poke fun at them.

Not this..the self-importance of the characters and the utter blandness and cheesiness of the lines makes even that impossible..

And it's not good cheese either..it's freaking Limburger..


----------



## Pain In The Ass (Nov 21, 2009)

Imma watch it just for the lulz.


----------



## Scholzee (Nov 21, 2009)

Not me !!!!


----------



## IsoloKiro (Nov 21, 2009)

Saw it with my gf...it was terrible.

Seriously, ten seconds of a girl laying down in the forest unconscious? Having what we all in the audience believed to be nightmare orgasms? (lol) Wind blowing through 'Edward's' jacket when he shows up?

I laughed so much in the theatre.


----------



## DisgustingIdiot (Nov 21, 2009)

Let's see.

G is the event wherein I go to watch it sometime before 11:59.(9)gmt Sunday evening (ie midnight).
A is the event wherein one person in particular asks me to go see it with him/her. 

P(G|A)=1
P(G|A')=0
P(A)=0 seeing as how the one person I would tolerate it for doesn't like Twilight and knows I think it's a blight on mankind.
==>P(G)=P(G∩A)=P(G|A)P(A)=1*0=0

Mathematical proof that I will not be going to see New Moon this weekend.

I even did a venn diagram. Note that the dot representing G'∩A' is meant to be infinitely small.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Nov 21, 2009)

Ciupy said:


> Why the fuck did you have to remind me of Baby Geniuses, a movie I had buried in my "Bad memories I want to forget daddy" place?
> 
> 
> And the other ones at least have some remote redeeming quality about them,either by being so bad they become good or by the fact that you can poke fun at them.
> ...



Redeeming quality about Twilight: Ashley Greene.


----------



## zantha (Nov 21, 2009)

not a chance.


----------



## Renreg (Nov 21, 2009)

I went to see it and I rather enjoyed it.
Mainly because Jacob is a bit of a fitty


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Nov 21, 2009)

Renreg said:


> I went to see it and I rather enjoyed it.
> Mainly because Jacob is a bit of a fitty



Lol I just love your words. And glad to see that set is back.


----------



## Renreg (Nov 21, 2009)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Lol I just love your words. And glad to see that set is back.



Was the set ever gone? :S

And haha, well he is!


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Nov 21, 2009)

Renreg said:


> Was the set ever gone? :S
> 
> And haha, well he is!



I thought it was gone for a while, maybe I am mistaken . And yeah the movie seems to be made for eye candy, even the boys have some.


----------



## Banhammer (Nov 21, 2009)

ten percent of all the author's royalties go to suport the mormon church who illegally raised almost fourty million dollars on callifornia to ban gay marriage.

To want to go see it, is to be a bad person who polutes the world with their being


----------



## Ciupy (Nov 21, 2009)

Well..everybody who went to see it..

I hope you are goddamned happy!

This..this thing had a bigger opening night than even the freaking Dark Knight!

I hope you are happy with yourselves..


----------



## Banhammer (Nov 21, 2009)

for fuck's sake


If this opens a new age of sparkly frankensteins and affected emo demons I will set my theater on fire


----------



## Corruption (Nov 21, 2009)

Ciupy said:


> This..this thing had a bigger opening night than even the freaking Dark Knight!



Are you fucking serious? 

I've never seen Twilight and don't plan on it. I don't understand how you can take the concept of vampires and werewolves and make it so....gay.


----------



## The World (Nov 21, 2009)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Redeeming quality about Twilight: Ashley Greene.



I've seen Ashley Greene nekkid. 2 words. Hot tits.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Nov 21, 2009)

wow, just seen it and i love it...hehe lol at haterz, the vampires are sick, the werewolves are sick, this a new age of vampire/werewolf movies and its better then the underworld series imo. i can see why all of you hate it, but the reason you hate is the reason people like it as well. never like the whole vampires die when they touch sunlight thing, this is much better, mainly because i feel that vampires should be practically immortal, and that dying from sunlight is more implausible then glowing from it. 

i believe they act like that for a reason, edward and bella love each other so much they act like that around each other, and if you think otherwise, good for you, i know someone(most likely) will rant me for being so stupid, or not knowing what i am talking about, but lol those are the type of people who call transformers 2 shit and any high budget movie bad, of course, im just assuming this, like those people assume i cant have a variety of taste and knowledge.

thank you banhammer


----------



## Mαri (Nov 21, 2009)

Lol Twilight.

Heard it sucked.


----------



## Fan o Flight (Nov 21, 2009)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> People here who are moaning and groaning about _Twilight _the movie need to really go see some _really _bad movies. And I don't mean B Movies I mean shit like _The Darkness_ where nothing makes sense or fucking [*I]Stealth[/I*].
> 
> _Twilight _was mediocre at worse. Not great but its nowhere near as bad as you guys act like it is. It's not like its fucking _Baby Geniuses_.



You honestly think this is better than Stealth? Sure it had a bunch of wasted potential (of course the black guy died) but I really dont thin it was THAT bad.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 21, 2009)

I jizzed in my pants when Edward and Bella kissed after Bella asked for a birthday kiss.

Sort of like these guys.  

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4pXfHLUlZf4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Mαri (Nov 21, 2009)

Man I don't think I could credit Taylor Lautner, Robert Pattinson or Kirsten Stewart for their acting, because I don't recall them doing any.

And with them being emotionless, it's hard to see why they'd want to be together, forever.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Nov 21, 2009)

Hestia said:


> Man I don't think I could credit Taylor Lautner, Robert Pattinson or Kirsten Stewart for their acting, because I don't recall them doing any.
> 
> And with them being emotionless, it's hard to see why they'd want to be together, forever.



last time i recalled, love is an emotion. just saying there are emotions, this a romance movie nonetheless


----------



## Most_Valuable_Playa (Nov 21, 2009)

No, the first movie was horrible


----------



## Mαri (Nov 21, 2009)

SuperNovaLogia said:


> last time i recalled, love is an emotion. just saying there are emotions, this a romance movie nonetheless



They had love? 
More like lust

Love is a joyful feeling, a very uplifting one, and since it's a very happy feeling it might require *smiling* or *laughing*.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RnyDdfVgqnQ[/YOUTUBE]

I don't think I saw Bella or Edward show *any* emotions in this trailer other than sadness and angst.

So yes, this is definitely an emotionally movie everyone  .


----------



## Altron (Nov 21, 2009)

Where is Al Qaeda when you need them?


----------



## Ciupy (Nov 21, 2009)

Altron said:


> Where is Al Qaeda when you need them?



Busy watching New Moon it seems,just like everyone else,since this little hot mess just broke the fucking record regarding how much money it made,surpassing even the Dark Knight!










This is hard proof that either God is asleep or He isn't there at all!


----------



## Micku (Nov 22, 2009)

'New Moon' breaks boxoffice record held by The Dark Knight:





....Proof that there is no God.


----------



## Liebgotts (Nov 22, 2009)

^I expected that.  
Shame..


----------



## RAGING BONER (Nov 22, 2009)

Movie of the decade right here folks, my heart is still fluttering and my hands are shaking so bad i can barely wipe the lipstick and mascara from my face!

Gonna go see it again tomorrow!


----------



## JonnyCake (Nov 22, 2009)

Guantanamo Bay has new torturing method.
Prisoners will have no choice but to tell secrets because of there new found teenage angst and sadness!


----------



## MartialHorror (Nov 22, 2009)

Saw it. Review is in sig.


----------



## Narcissus (Nov 22, 2009)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> People here who are moaning and groaning about _Twilight _the movie need to really go see some _really _bad movies. And I don't mean B Movies I mean shit like _The Darkness_ where nothing makes sense or fucking _Stealth_.
> 
> _Twilight _was mediocre at worse. Not great but its nowhere near as bad as you guys act like it is. It's not like its fucking _Baby Geniuses_.



I agree that Twilight is not the worst thing I have ever seen in my life. But I also have to disagree with you about it being "mediocre."

Basically Twilight centers around two characters who have less personality than a pile of dust and dumber than the President Bush. Bella falls for a guy who is obssessed with her to the point of stalking and he wants to rip her apart. Her dependence on him grows so strong that when he leaves she puts herself in danger, even going so far as to jump off a cliff. Is that really teaching a good lesson to young females?

The plot is shallow and the characters dull, all based on poorly written teenage angst. The entire Twilight series is indeed garbage, even if it's not the absolute worst thing out there (though the fangirls are).



IsoloKiro said:


> Saw it with my gf...it was terrible.
> 
> Seriously, ten seconds of a girl laying down in the forest unconscious? Having what we all in the audience believed to be nightmare orgasms? (lol) Wind blowing through 'Edward's' jacket when he shows up?
> 
> I laughed so much in the theatre.





This actually reminds me of the first movie when Bella walks into the classroom and there is a fan behind her that blows her hair in dramatic fashion. I laughed my ass off.



Ciupy said:


> Well..everybody who went to see it..
> 
> I hope you are goddamned happy!
> 
> ...



Wait what?

Really?

REALLY?





Banhammer said:


> for fuck's sake
> 
> 
> If this opens a new age of sparkly frankensteins and affected emo demons I will set my theater on fire



Don't give Hollywood any ideas, Ban.


----------



## Munak (Nov 22, 2009)

I wish I could say "I'm forced to watch it because of my girlfriend."

But I won't see it and I don't have a girlfriend, which in one hand says a lot about my life, and the other I won't see New Moon.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Nov 22, 2009)

Megatonton said:


> I wish I could say "I'm forced to watch it because of my girlfriend."
> 
> But I won't see it and I don't have a girlfriend, which in one hand says a lot about my life, and the other I won't see New Moon.



You could go there to pick up girls, course they might be like 13.


----------



## Munak (Nov 22, 2009)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> You could go there to pick up girls, course they might be like 13.



I could cosplay like that Cullen guy. Interesting. 

(Oh wait, beergut in the way.)


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Nov 22, 2009)

Megatonton said:


> I could cosplay like that Cullen guy. Interesting.
> 
> (Oh wait, beergut in the way.)



Cosplay Robert Pattenson. I swear they must fight to clean the guy up for the movies. It looks like he gets a four day growth on his chin, puts on some unwashed clothes, rolls down some dusty stairs into a mound of cocaine big enough to conceal a car.


----------



## Munak (Nov 22, 2009)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Cosplay Robert Pattenson. I swear they must fight to clean the guy up for the movies. It looks like he gets a four day growth on his chin, puts on some unwashed clothes, rolls down some dusty stairs into a mound of cocaine big enough to conceal a car.



Then I have a chance. Thanks a bunch.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Nov 22, 2009)

Megatonton said:


> Then I have a chance. Thanks a bunch.



The biggest problem you're going to have is acquiring a large enough amount of cocaine.


----------



## Zack (Nov 22, 2009)

I thought buying tickets to twilight'd be as embarrasing as buying porn 



anyway the film turned out better than I expected. Cant say I was dying to leave the theatre and 2hours passed pretty quckly.


----------



## Kiryuu (Nov 22, 2009)

Already saw it on Thursday, the ending made me lol


----------



## miavizard (Nov 22, 2009)

I already read the novel. So I can wait. I can download it. It's not worth my money
D<


----------



## Uchiha Dodonka (Nov 22, 2009)

Going tonight, I think. My girlfriend wants to see it and as sad as it is....a part of me wants to see it. DAMN YOU MEDIA HYPE!


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Nov 22, 2009)

I like it a lot more than the first


----------



## Tempproxy (Nov 22, 2009)

Sasuke_Bateman said:


> I like it a lot more than the first



Not really trying to insult you in anyway but are you male or female?


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Nov 22, 2009)

Tempproxy said:


> Not really trying to insult you in anyway but are you male or female?



Whichever you want


----------



## Tempproxy (Nov 22, 2009)

Sasuke_Bateman said:


> Whichever you want



Ewwwwwwwwwww.


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Nov 22, 2009)

Tempproxy said:


> Ewwwwwwwwwww.


----------



## Mαri (Nov 22, 2009)

^ Img isn't working, bateman  .


----------



## Rukia (Nov 22, 2009)




----------



## Mαri (Nov 22, 2009)

.


----------



## Banhammer (Nov 22, 2009)

I wonder what people will feel like once they realize in the last movie that they have spine breaking sex before bella gets pregors with a rapidly growing blood sucking demon spawn that eddy kinds has to chew through her belly to reach for, and pull her out ALIEN style before turning her into a vampire


----------



## Mαri (Nov 22, 2009)

Banhammer said:


> I wonder what people will feel like once they realize in the last movie that they have spine breaking sex before bella gets pregors with a rapidly growing blood sucking demon spawn that eddy kinds has to chew through her belly to reach for, and pull her out ALIEN style before turning her into a vampire



Copy Pasta Alien birthing scene  .


----------



## Ciupy (Nov 22, 2009)

Banhammer said:


> I wonder what people will feel like once they realize in the last movie that they have spine breaking sex before bella gets pregors with a rapidly growing blood sucking demon spawn that eddy kinds has to chew through her belly to reach for, and pull her out ALIEN style before turning her into a vampire



Oh please,the Twitards will just scream how romantic it is for Eddy to tear Bella's stomach open because it is true wuv and the blood is sexy and stuff..


----------



## Mαri (Nov 22, 2009)

Ciupy said:


> Oh please,the Twitards will just scream how romantic it is for Eddy to tear Bella's stomach open because it is true wuv and the blood is sexy and stuff..



Whatever Edward does is romantik 

I mean how can it not be? THEY WUV EACH OTHER.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Nov 22, 2009)

this new fad of vampires falling in love has to die. what happened to vampires being bloodthirsty assholes?


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Nov 22, 2009)

Not really, but after so much that I've heard about both the books and the movies, I can't deny I'm curious. Anyway, I don't want to waste my money just to know what the hype is about.


----------



## Mαri (Nov 22, 2009)

~Gesy~ said:


> this new fad of vampires falling in love has to die. what happened to vampires being bloodthirsty *assholes*?



While the asshole description was kept keenly intact, everything else was pushed to the side for UBER HAWT, SEXY VAMPIRES  .


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Nov 22, 2009)

Best movie of all time


----------



## Mαri (Nov 22, 2009)

Sasuke_Bateman said:


> Best movie of all time



ORLY BATEMAN? :ho


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Nov 22, 2009)

Hestia said:


> ORLY BATEMAN? :ho



Box office sales prove it


----------



## Mαri (Nov 22, 2009)

No it just shows how many little prepubescent teenage girls brains were brainwashed into watching and re watching the movie  .


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Nov 22, 2009)

I can't hear you Hestia over the fact New Moon is the greatest movie ever


----------



## Mαri (Nov 22, 2009)

Oh, I mean.

Yes, New Moon was the best movie ever written. The characters were well rounded and their personalities put into play throughout the story. The plot was dark and demeaning, everything tied together and eventually uncovered an evil plot beneath the story. And the dialogue was immersible, keeping me on the edge of my seat, biting my nails, and making me second guess what would happen next. And the part where Bella gets violently attacked by Laurent, and wolves suddenly come out of nowhere and viciously defend her made me shit my pants in excitement. 

All in all, this movie was a great cinematic adventure and made me going to bed that night troubling, fearing that a vampire would creep into my room and rip off my head just like the Volturi  .

1,000,000,000,000/5  .


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Nov 22, 2009)

About that you came around


----------



## RAGING BONER (Nov 22, 2009)

Sasuke_Bateman said:


> I can't hear you Hestia over the fact *New Moon is the greatest movie ever*



My life is complete, I have just read the ultimate truth.


----------



## Ciupy (Nov 22, 2009)

RAGING BONER said:


> My life is complete, I have just read the ultimate truth.



Indeed..


----------



## Banhammer (Nov 22, 2009)




----------



## Mαri (Nov 22, 2009)

^                                 .


----------



## Banhammer (Nov 22, 2009)

Hestia said:


> ^                                 .



I think I might have negged you.


aiming for bateman

So sorry.


----------



## Mαri (Nov 22, 2009)

You aimed wrong and got me instead of bateman  .


----------



## Banhammer (Nov 22, 2009)

THIS IS THE SKIN OF A KILLER


drop me a profile visitor message, I'll heal you in a day or two


----------



## Mαri (Nov 22, 2009)

The sparkle of a killer .


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Nov 22, 2009)

LMAO!!!!!!!!!! That's what you get


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Nov 22, 2009)

Banhammer said:


> THIS IS THE SKIN OF A KILLER
> 
> 
> drop me a profile visitor message, I'll heal you in a day or two



Let me, mine is a lot better than yours anyways


----------



## Bungee Gum (Nov 22, 2009)

its not gonna beat the most of all time in the weekend, but at least its on track to being right up there


----------



## Banhammer (Nov 22, 2009)




----------



## Mαri (Nov 22, 2009)

.

Epic .


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Nov 22, 2009)

SuperNovaLogia said:


> its not gonna beat the most of all time in the weekend, but at least its on track to being right up there



Thanks to Edward


----------



## Banhammer (Nov 22, 2009)

you mean the guy that keeps trying to get fired, leaked the fifth book and thinks stephanie meyer is batshit?


----------



## Mαri (Nov 22, 2009)

Banhammer said:


> you mean the guy that keeps trying to get fired, leaked the fifth book and thinks stephanie meyer is batshit?



                                        .


----------



## Ciupy (Nov 22, 2009)

Banhammer said:


> you mean the guy that keeps trying to get fired, leaked the fifth book and thinks stephanie meyer is batshit?



What do you know,the cake actually has the same amount of personality as Bella!


----------



## Banhammer (Nov 22, 2009)




----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Nov 22, 2009)

I doubt it, he probably had sex before he even became a vampire


----------



## Mαri (Nov 22, 2009)

Sasuke_Bateman said:


> I doubt it, he probably had sex before he even became a vampire



My friends told me he never was interested in any guys girls until Bella, so he never had sex  .


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Nov 22, 2009)

Hestia said:


> My friends told me he never was interested in any guys girls until Bella, so he never had sex  .



Your friend lies 


And If that's the case that's weird


----------



## Banhammer (Nov 22, 2009)




----------



## Banhammer (Nov 22, 2009)

[Edward drags her by the arm through the woods, like, what, you couldn’t get a good enough grip on her hair or something? Damn. Then he zooms her up the mountain on a forcible piggyback ride and storms off into a single spotlight sunbeam in an epic snit over what a monster he is, he must SHOW HER the HORROR OF HIS BEING, a TERRIBLE SECRET accompanied by the SOFT FLUTTERING OF WINDCHIMES:]




EDWARD: I AM VAMPIRE. HEAR ME TWINKLE.

BELLA: Oh, wow, I spent like $60 at Sephora trying to get sparkle like that. What is that, Urban Decay?

EDWARD: NO!

BELLA: Oh, so it’s a drugstore brand?

EDWARD: THIS IS THE SKIN OF A KILLER, BELLA!

BELLA: FINE. WHATEVER. But the lipstick, that’s gotta be Cargo, right?

EDWARD: *FLOUNCE*


----------



## Fan o Flight (Nov 22, 2009)

Micku said:


> 'New Moon' breaks boxoffice record held by The Dark Knight:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wow... I would feel very insulted if I was the director of Dark Knight because I sure think it's insulting for this movie to break the record.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 22, 2009)

If I ran that VH1 show "The Best Week Ever"...I think I would label Stephen King as having the worst week.  This is a major blow for him.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Nov 22, 2009)

FreddyFalcon said:


> Wow... I would feel very insulted if I was the director of Dark Knight because I sure think it's insulting for this movie to break the record.





it's over twilight won


----------



## Liebgotts (Nov 22, 2009)

Banhammer said:


> you mean the guy that keeps trying to get fired, leaked the fifth book and thinks stephanie meyer is batshit?



 . So much win.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 22, 2009)

I really liked Dakota Fanning's role.  Hopefully Jane will get more screen time in some of the upcoming films.  Alice is pretty cool too.  Other than that, I can't really say I am a fan of any of the other characters.


----------



## Mαri (Nov 22, 2009)

I can't say I respect Dakota fanning for going to twishit, but I guess whatever reels in the money  .


----------



## Elim Rawne (Nov 23, 2009)

Twilight's the bomb,yo!


----------



## Rukia (Nov 23, 2009)

Good article.  And I agree completely.  Team Jane ftw!


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Nov 23, 2009)

If I want to see a vampire movie that is good, i'll see John Carpenter's Vampires.


----------



## Fan o Flight (Nov 23, 2009)

Goku1003 said:


> If I want to see a vampire movie that is good, i'll see John Carpenter's Vampires.



meh Day breakers looks promising.


----------



## Spartacus (Nov 23, 2009)

The only reason I would go see this movie, would be on a date, just to be nice. But the date damn well better put out afterwards, else I would consider it money out the window...

Would be fun to see Blade have a go at these sorry excuses for nocturnal creatures.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Nov 23, 2009)

lol blade would get ass raped because these vampires cant die from half the shit blade uses


----------



## Spartacus (Nov 23, 2009)

Oh, well, didn't know that. Then I think it would be a question of which universe they conduct their combat in, because in Blades universe, they would get their asses handed to them, without him breaking a sweat. With one arm! And craving for blood!

Nah, don't mind me, I don't want to get into a childish argument over Blade vs. any random vampire, I'm just spewing crap.

I really don't mind the Twilight movies at all. It would be freaking stupid to only have movies that appeal to the demographic group I belong in, hence why we have so many different genres of films. There's really no sense in bashing what other people like, at all.


----------



## Banhammer (Nov 23, 2009)

Blade and his laser UV blade take this quite handly


Also

*HOW MANY STUPID BIMBOS WENT TO SEE MY GAY COUSIN?

ONE, TWO, THREE, FIVE, SIX.
SIX MILLION BITCHES WENT TO SEE MY GAY COUSIN*​


----------



## Misha-San (Nov 23, 2009)

Im going to see it with my cousin he's dragging me to go see it with him.


----------



## Serp (Nov 23, 2009)

Michael Sheen switched sides, he was far more badass as the gruff first true werewolf in underworld.


----------



## Tifa Lockhart (Nov 23, 2009)

I watched New Moon, and it was boring sitting there watching the movie just drag on and on. So yeah, I was bored as hell.

Michael Sheen played an awesome Aro  He's the best actor out of all of them imo.


----------



## Serp (Nov 23, 2009)

Micheal Sheen is the best actor they have on board that I can think of at the moment.

But I still think he played a better Lucian in underworld 3.


----------



## Liebgotts (Nov 23, 2009)

New Moon.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 23, 2009)

AiraEve said:


> I watched New Moon, and it was boring sitting there watching the movie just drag on and on. So yeah, I was bored as hell.
> 
> Michael Sheen played an awesome Aro  He's the best actor out of all of them imo.


Michael Sheen, Dakota Fanning, the chick that plays Alice, and the guy that got sick at the movie theater were the only people that turned in decent performances.

And I agree that Daybreakers does look good.  I'm not a big Ethan Hawke guy... but I find the concept of the movie to be intriguing.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ivnHBNM0_GU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Serp (Nov 23, 2009)

The guy that got sick in the movie, didn't seem that good. The bad part was although Fanning and Sheen acted good the whole Volturi part was minimal. I think Lautner was alright. And with Kristen is, she can act, but Bella is dry and boring to begin with so it makes her performance seem lacking.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 23, 2009)

Kristen is a decent actress.  I saw Adventureland.  A great movie and she more than held her own.  But sometimes you are stuck with the script you are given.  I don't think there is a whole heck of a lot she can do with this material.  -shrug-


----------



## Orochimaru Kusanagi (Nov 23, 2009)

Not me, I haven't read the books and I am not buying into it, eventhough
the werewolf theme reminds me of Wolf's Rain.  But no.


----------



## Butcher (Nov 24, 2009)

Spartacus said:


> The only reason I would go see this movie, would be on a date, just to be nice. But the date damn well better put out afterwards, else I would consider it money out the window...
> 
> Would be fun to see Blade have a go at these sorry excuses for nocturnal creatures.


It would be entertaining to see how they would react to Alucard,they would probably shit themselves 10 times 

It's starting to make more money than The Dark Knight..........

People save your money for Ninja Assassin,or Sherlock Holmes,do not see this piece of shit movie.


----------



## Spartacus (Nov 24, 2009)

Sabu935 said:


> It would be entertaining to see how they would react to Alucard,they would probably shit themselves 10 times
> 
> It's starting to make more money than The Dark Knight..........




Hehe, sweet pictures. Cedric Diggory can wave his wand all he likes, there's no rescue for him...

Yesh, incredible, that Dark Knight gets overtaken, but I'm not surprised by it. It is after all a movie that appeals very heavily to the young girls/woman demographic, which is a very HUGE group, especially when they rile each other up, while at the same time, the movie apparently has enough of an appeal to young boys/men too.

So, it is to be expected.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Nov 24, 2009)

FreddyFalcon said:


> meh Day breakers looks promising.


I wanna see that to.


----------



## Butcher (Nov 24, 2009)

Spartacus said:


> Hehe, sweet pictures. Cedric Diggory can wave his wand all he likes, there's no rescue for him...
> 
> Yesh, incredible, that Dark Knight gets overtaken, but I'm not surprised by it. It is after all a movie that appeals very heavily to the young girls/woman demographic, which is a very HUGE group, especially when they rile each other up, while at the same time, the movie apparently has enough of an appeal to young boys/men too.
> 
> So, it is to be expected.


I tried reading the books,my eyes burned.They need to read other books,plus that book does not even get people to expand on the other works of literature.

This is good literature


----------



## Spartacus (Nov 24, 2009)

Hmm, if people really wanted good vampire litterature, they should try the Anne Rice books. She basically established that whole sub-race of vampires, the artsy fartsy emotionally conflicted vampires.

While I can not express any opinion that has merit on the Twilight books, seeing as I haven't read them, I suspect they are nothing, but slightly upgraded versions of Anne Rice's series, with the necesseray twists, turns and changes to have the right appeal.

And understand me right, I have no intention to bash here, I'm just saying, I will presume that Anne Rice has the superior version here. And there is better litterature to be found.


----------



## Gothilia (Nov 24, 2009)

I saw New Moon the day it came out...and it was packed of course XD


----------



## Tempproxy (Nov 24, 2009)

SuperNovaLogia said:


> lol blade would get ass raped because these vampires cant die from half the shit blade uses



What they cant die from having their head cut of?


----------



## UchihaBlossom (Nov 24, 2009)

this thing is still going on?


----------



## Spartacus (Nov 24, 2009)

UchihaBlossom said:


> this thing is still going on?



It's the rage, mate, haven't you heard? It's bigger than Batman now. Totally wack! (Imagine Joey, trying to look like a 19-year old)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qrcz7cd4Y2M[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## illmatic (Nov 24, 2009)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lBSA4cekWWg[/YOUTUBE]
For those who haven't seen it.


----------



## vegeta91z (Nov 24, 2009)

OMG!!!!111 Kelly said that new moon is the highestgrossing movie of all-time?! can u believe that is it true? xoxox jen

OH MY GOD. ARE U SERIOUS? i cannot believe it! i guess supposdly its opening weekend was the highest on record! ))) im so psyched- lets go celebrate!

...lmao. In reality, 'New Moon' had the largest MIDNIGHT-SHOWING (opening), to any other, with somewhere around $26 million, surpassing The Dark Knight's midnight-showing. Then made $72 million opening day, yet again surpassing The Dark Knight's $67 million opening day record.

Most people knew that this film would lose steam after its first three days, and it's made around $250,000,000 worldwide. So, as I said, in reality, it's not the highest-grossing film of all-time. Far from it in fact. There are probably more than a dozen films that will still have made more money worldwide after New Moon's theater run. And I can safely guarantee nothing will ever top Titanic's $2 billion worldwide.

Anywhooo,
Nice job Hollywood. You've sold "hot" vampires and werewolves to teenage girls with a mere $50 million budget and have made triple back to boast, using a mediocre-at best book series.

I cannot think of a better idea. You even have middle age women creaming themselves over 17 year old boys. Well done.


----------



## UchihaBlossom (Nov 25, 2009)

I thought Batman still has first place in the box office?followed by Spider man 3,New Moon reached 3rd place.


I heard it on Enews.


----------



## Spartacus (Nov 25, 2009)

Hmm, so Batman is still leading? Well, that pleases me.

Just shows that you can find a way for any film/album to set new records, as long as you pick out the right parameters, in which it has been dominating in sales.


----------



## The World (Nov 25, 2009)

SOME OL' BULLSHIT!...................................................I'll still probably download it when a dvdrip comes out though.


----------



## Pervy Fox (Nov 26, 2009)

I want to slap that Narrator, everytime a movie shows on a commercial, he keeps saying this is the #1 movie in the world or America, and now new moon is the #1, make up your god damn mind


----------



## Lady Azura (Nov 28, 2009)

I went, I saw, I laughed.

Then I demanded that two and a half hours of my life back.


----------



## UchihaBlossom (Nov 28, 2009)

Pervy Fox said:


> I want to slap that Narrator, everytime a movie shows on a commercial, he keeps saying this is the #1 movie in the world or America, and now new moon is the #1, make up your god damn mind



it happens for every movie that comes out  dude who keeps saying that gets on my  nerves,make up your mind on which movie is the number 1 of the year


----------



## RAGING BONER (Nov 28, 2009)

seen it 3 times already, gets better every time


----------



## Banhammer (Nov 28, 2009)

I bet you even have one of those eduard shaped dildos


----------



## Jarl lKarl (Nov 28, 2009)

I went for the irony, but stayed for the magnetic attraction I had to the ethnic high school football team milieu of the werewolves.


----------



## Sunako (Nov 29, 2009)

I'm going tomorrow.


----------



## Fate115 (Nov 29, 2009)

Correct me if I'm wrong weren't they gonna replace Taylor Lautner for the blue time force ranger if he didn't buff up for this movie?


----------



## Distance (Nov 29, 2009)

Saw it with a few of my school friends (girls idea). I hated it so I tried my best to make everyone hate it too, and I actually had a pretty good success rate with it.


----------



## Banhammer (Nov 29, 2009)

Oh I spoiled the ending to everyone I knew

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PdD0jbsIg8k[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## RAGING BONER (Nov 29, 2009)

Banhammer said:


> I bet you even have one of those eduard shaped dildos





should be here tomorrow


----------



## Banhammer (Nov 29, 2009)

And that's why I had to light a torch up to your rep bar


----------



## Banhammer (Nov 29, 2009)




----------



## Sorairo Warai (Nov 29, 2009)

My mom dragged me with her to see New Moon on Friday. I think Bella has breathing problems, throughout the entire movie she kept breathing heavily. That and Edward Cullen is constitpated.


----------



## UchihaBlossom (Nov 30, 2009)

omg.


----------



## ExAzrael (Nov 30, 2009)

if someone tries to take me to see Twilight without Rifftrax, I would say "I could kill you."

But then again, I'll probably watch it for free and make my own Rifftrax, but it's funnier with them. they're way more creative than me.


----------



## Butcher (Nov 30, 2009)

Well,it got a bad score on Rotten Tomatoes,somewhere around 22-32% I forgot,they should have seen Ninja Assassin instead.



Spartacus said:


> Hmm, if people really wanted good vampire litterature, they should try the Anne Rice books. She basically established that whole sub-race of vampires, the artsy fartsy emotionally conflicted vampires.
> 
> While I can not express any opinion that has merit on the Twilight books, seeing as I haven't read them, I suspect they are nothing, but slightly upgraded versions of Anne Rice's series, with the necesseray twists, turns and changes to have the right appeal.
> 
> And understand me right, I have no intention to bash here, I'm just saying, I will presume that Anne Rice has the superior version here. And there is better litterature to be found.


What about Stephen King's Salem's Lot? 
It's a good Vampire Novel.


----------



## Spartacus (Nov 30, 2009)

Sabu935 said:


> Well,it got a bad score on Rotten Tomatoes,somewhere around 22-32% I forgot,they should have seen Ninja Assassin instead.
> 
> 
> What about Stephen King's Salem's Lot?
> It's a good Vampire Novel.



Hadn't heard about that, checked it out on wiki, it looks good, will be sure to give it a read, when I get the chance.

EDIT: Also, I simply had to post this, it's too great, to not post.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1bXeQ7baYEE&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]

Also, this


----------



## Narcissus (Dec 1, 2009)

I'm losing my faith in humanity knowing how successful this pile of crap was in theatres.


----------



## Butcher (Dec 1, 2009)

Narcissus said:


> I'm losing my faith in humanity knowing how successful this pile of crap was in theatres.


People see some of the most stupid movies in theaters,I have ever seen.


----------



## Angelus (Dec 1, 2009)

Spartacus said:


> Also, this



This is pure gold 

"This is a vampire intervention."

"Vampires are gonna rape you in your sleep." *girls cheering*


----------



## UchihaBlossom (Dec 1, 2009)

that was hilarious.


----------

